

Facebook confirms it will officially support gifs - sagivo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/29/facebook-confirms-it-will-officially-support-gifs

======
salmonfamine
I've seen a few already in comments on my newsfeed. Surprisingly, it seems a
little more streamlined than on tumblr. Can't help but wonder how my grandma
is going to embrace gifs.

------
ackalker
Reading the title, I was worried for a moment that I had clicked through a
time portal. GIFs. Aren't they as old as CompuServe? Then I read the body
text, thinking: "Do I know _anyone_ who hasn't turned off GIF animation in
their browser yet?"

------
techdragon
Hahaha

This is how Facebook begins to die.

